# Urgent cherche table pour ordinateur...



## leicafilm (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, je suis évidement dans mon lit, et je cherche ... Une table de lit pour mon Mac. 

Je cherche te top en table de lit   pour mon ordinateur, peu importe son prix (façon de parler). 
Unique véritable condition est de l'acheter en Belgique. Donc si vous connaissez une marque de table de lit pour ordinateur pouvant se trouver ou être distribuée en Belgique, je vous serai reconnaissance tout ma vie. Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2013)

tu as un compte bancaire
 t'as probabement aussi une carte de paiment
la plupart des sites en EUROPE peuvent livrer partout en EUROPE
( parfois avec un leger supplement)

donc ne pas se limiter aux boutiques physiques belges
( par contre  prudence avec certains sites HORS europe dont les livraisons sont plus aléatoires ou TRES cheres)


et si tu aimes le bricolage
ily a des milliers de schemas et instructions pour s'en fabriquer une
Ca a le mérite de permettre, en adaptant tel ou tel détail ,  d'avoir exactement ce que tu veux


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2013)

Au moins que ce fil serve à quelque-chose.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2013)

Salut *leicafilm*.

Je pense que ton message serait mieux à sa place dans le sous-forum «_Customisation_».



pascalformac a dit:


> la plupart des sites en EUROPE peuvent livrer partout en EUROPE



le problème proprement _Belge_ étant que la _Belgique_ n'arrive pas à *se trouver*... [&#9758; Histoire Belge] 



pascalformac a dit:


> si tu aimes le bricolage
> ily a des milliers de schemas et instructions pour s'en fabriquer une
> Ca a le mérite de permettre, en adaptant tel ou tel détail ,  d'avoir exactement ce que tu veux



pour que cette solution *roule*, encore faut-il que le résultat soit monté sur _roulettes_ (sans vouloir _rouler dans la farine_ *Pascal* qui saura tout seul s'en _rouler_ (de rire)... 

&#9828;​
Et pour continuer à _dérouler _dans cette veine désopilante, je propose cette piste d'après mon expérience : à savoir le recours à un bras articulé Ergotron [valable si ton lit est un lit d'angle disposant d'un mur flanquant un des côtés, permettant une fixation latérale. En cas de lit central disposant d'un espace de dégagement des 2 côtés, un bras articulé à fixation murale latérale risque, même avec une prolongation, de ne pas avoir assez d'allonge pour arriver jusque dans l'axe de l'utilisateur].

Personnellement, j'utilise le bras articulé «Ergotron» non pas pour une utilisation en mode 'allongé dans un lit' mais en mode alternatif 'assis à un bureau / dans un fauteuil club', où le bras pivote (à 360° potentiel) autour de l'axe d'une colonne verticale fixée au rebord borizontal d'un bureau, de manière à offrir la disposition clavier quasi horizontal/écran vertical d'un ordinateur portable (_MacBook Pro_) soit en atterrissage sur le plateau d'un Bureau, soit en tenue aérienne devant un fauteuil.

Mais le bras articulé que j'évoque est également décliné en version pivotante (à 180°) à partir d'une fixation murale, de telle manière qu'il puisse aisément venir pivoter au-dessus d'un lit et présenter à quelqu'un en position assise-alitée le même dispositif que décrit ci-dessus : un plateau sur lequel repose un ordinateur portable, clavier horizontal ou incliné en mode machine à écrire ancienne, écran vertical.

La société *Ergotron* a réalisé une sorte de _quadrature_du_cercle_ : la rigidité dans la flexibilité avec un bras articulé qui combine un bras '_dormant_' (relié à la fixation et pivotant librement à 180° -mural- ou 360° -colonne-) et un bras avant-bras '_déformable_', articulé au bras dormant par une rotule pivotable à 360° et lui-même susceptible de montée/descente d'une amplitude de 90° à la fois _obéissante_ à une simple pression de la main sur l'avant-bras et _auto-verrouillante_ dans la position acquise (ce qui permet d'exercer sur le clavier les pressions normales sur les touches et l'appui du talon des paumes sur les reposes-paumes sans que la position acquise ne cède). L'avant-bras pivotant et déformable en vertical se termine lui-même par une tête de fixation du plateau supportant l'ordinateur capable de pivoter encore, et en _rotation_ horaire (ce qui permet de régler l'horizontalité du plateau de support) et en _bascule_ verticale (ce qui permet de régler l'inclinaison du clavier de l'ordinateur, de l'horizontale à des dispositions plus ou moins frontales, des patins caoutchoutés et 2 crochets de retenue empêchant l'ordinateur de s'échapper dès que disposé en mode clavier incliné vers le bas).





Depuis que j'ai découvert cette création extraordinaire d'un ingénieur manifestement marqué par le film «_Terminator_» D), je ne peux plus m'en passer. Même assis régulièrement à mon Bureau pour taper au clavier, je me borne à faire descendre le support d'ordinateur du bras à toucher le plateau, sans jamais sortir mon portable de son support mobile. Taper sur un clavier non plus strictement horizontalement (et donc vu en ligne de fuite perspective), mais relevé comme dans les anciennes machines à écrire (et donc s'offrant visuellement en aperçu frontal) est d'un confort si remarquable qu'on ne peut plus s'en passer une fois décourvert. Sur tout ordinateur au clavier posé à plat, j'ai l'impression que le plan de frappe _penche_ en piquant du nez vers l'avant, ce qui est très désagréable...​
&#9825;​
Au cas où tu serais intéressé par cet outil _mutant_, je pense que la _Belgique_, fusse même _St Hubert_en_Wallonie_ (par exemple) peut recevoir un parachutage de la part d'_Amazon_ dans son avant-poste . Voici les éléments à envisager :


Bras articulé Ergotron avec fixation murale - la fixation se visse dans 2 chevilles enfoncées dans le mur avec vis ou tire-fonds (à se procurer en quincailllerie - prévoir costaud). L'écran vertical montré à l'image (non fourni évidemment) se remplace par le plateau horizontal de support d'ordinateur cf. ci-dessous.




​

Extension de bras dormant Ergotron - au cas où la distance à couvrir depuis le mur est importante (lit d'angle chinois traditionnel à baldaquin pour mandarin de 1er rang )




​

Plateau de sustentation de l'ordinateur - qui se fixe à l'extrémité de l'avant-bras articulé.




​

&#9831;​
Sinon, dans le style 'maisons de retraite' que montre ce visuel :




Amazon propose de parachuter (roulettes comprises) par exemple cette Table d'appoint informatique teck. Il suffit de chercher en renseignant : _Table de lit_, ou _Table de lit pour ordinateur_ et autre _Table de lit avec plateau inclinable pour ordinateur_ sur tout site marchand capable de ravitailler la _Belgique_ 

&#9826;​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2013)

leicafilm a dit:


> ... Une table de lit pour mon Mac...




Pour le matelas, je te conseille Bultex.


----------



## Penetrator (2 Décembre 2013)

et pour les alèses 
TENA


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2013)

évidement on parle de pieu, penetrator pointe le bout de sa :love: ..son nez


----------



## camisol (3 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> ()
> Et pour continuer à _dérouler _dans cette veine désopilante, je propose cette piste d'après mon expérience : à savoir le recours à un bras articulé Ergotron [valable si ton lit est un lit d'angle disposant d'un mur flanquant un des côtés, permettant une fixation latérale. En cas de lit central disposant d'un espace de dégagement des 2 côtés, un bras articulé à fixation murale latérale risque, même avec une prolongation, de ne pas avoir assez d'allonge pour arriver jusque dans l'axe de l'utilisateur].
> ()



Là, je pense que vous en tenez un bon.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2013)

Étant donné cette prémisse puissante posée par _Blaise Pascal_ : 

«tout le malheur des hommes vient d'une seule chose, qui est de ne pas savoir demeurer en repos dans une chambre»​
dont on voit se tirer ici la conséquence _beauceronne_  - nul doute que *leicafilm* n'ait désormais grâce à l'_Amazon_e (dont chacun sait que, bonne coureuse, elle ne fait pas fi du _Belge_ réputé féru de la _Gueuze_) les moyens de saisir à _bras__[articulé]__le_corps_ de quoi faire au lit son bonheur...


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Là, je pense que vous en tenez un bon.


En volume on dirait du rezba mais à la lecture, en fait non. Quoique, dans le genre abscons...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2013)

Plus simplement ici.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Penetrator (3 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> évidement on parle de pieu, penetrator pointe le bout de sa :love: ..son nez


tu parles de mon pieu je présumes


----------



## leicafilm (3 Décembre 2013)

Merci c'est très sympa! 
Ergotron me semble bien, dans la même qualité je cherche une table pas un bras accroché au mur. Et aussi  mais il me faut un magasin pour voir tâter le produit,  poser des questions, etc. 
Je cherche un distributeur en belgique d'Ergotron.  Donc je cherche encore. Merci à vous tous!


----------



## ergu (3 Décembre 2013)

Le ergu-tronc peut supporter un ordinateur mais refuse catégoriquement d'aller le faire dans le premier lit venu, non mais et puis quoi après ?
Je ne suis pas un tronc facile.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

en tout cas ça a été utile  ... savais pas que ça existait un tas de truc pour ne pas bouger de son lit ...

a suivre ..











ps : je fais  mais grâce a vous je vais changer mon  plateau repas style maison de retraite pour un truc moins "vieille peau"


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Homme avec Ergotron



Il y en a qui ont le verbe haut, lui c'est le saucisson !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------




			
				leicafilm a dit:
			
		

> il me faut un magasin pour voir tâter le produit



Effectivement, c'est un bon


----------



## leicafilm (5 Décembre 2013)

En effet, chez moi le proprio ne laisse pas faire des trous aux murs.  Donc impossible d'installer le bras!Sinon ...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2013)

leicafilm a dit:


> En effet, chez moi le proprio ne laisse pas faire des trous aux murs.  Donc impossible d'installer le bras!Sinon ...



C'est peut être pas plus mal comme ça


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2013)

Le même bras «Ergotron» que je t'ai décrit précédemment se décline en fixation de rebord de table (référence '_Amazon_' ici). Voici les visuels du bras sur son support colonne :




(évidemment, tu remplaces par l'imagination l'écran vertical -non fourni- par le plateau d'ordinateur horizontal -à acheter en sus- ici). Quant à la fixation de la colonne de sustentation à la table, elle se fait par un système de pince latérale dont voici le visuel :




Comme c'est le système que j'utilise, je peux dire qu'il est extrêmement stable, pour peu que le rebord de table ait une épaisseur suffisante (2 cm minimum ; 3 cm parfait), un déport horizontal suffisant par rapport à l'aplomb vertical du coffrage du bureau (7cm minimum) et que l'ensemble du meuble ait une inertie de masse suffisante (proscrire tout plateau simplement posé sur tréteaux, ou toute tablette 'maison de retraite' formant plan de potence horizontal par rapport à un axe de sustentation décentré, de même que le style de tables de nuit _Louis XVI_ en noyer légères comme des plumes).

Si tu peux disposer d'un rebord de table contigu à ton lit '_Voltairien_' [on sait que ledit épistolaire n'affectionnait pas seulement les fauteuils éponymes -très inconfortables- mais carrément exerçait sa carrière littéraire (de plume -journalistique- et de -mauvaise- langue) l'_ego_ bien carré contre une tête de lit d'où il lui était loisible de faire saillir la pointe -spirituelle- de ses _ergots_] - nul doute si nous n'_ergotrons_-y plus en la matière que l'Ergotron ne puisse ériger étendre son membre bras érectile secourable au service de ta bien-gisance.

Quant à aller tâter la dureté l'ustensibilité rassurante de la chose avant d'y faire affaire, je doute que s'en exhibe l'engin dans le premier _trou Belge_ venu...


----------

